# Do you need presta valve stem nuts?



## TXBDan (Sep 14, 2010)

Just curious and i finally thought to ask. Do you need the nut that threads down a presta valve and tightens agains the rim?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not really.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

no. some argue it helps prevent rattling and makes it easier to pump up tires with low pressure and short valves... others argue just the opposite.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I use unthreaded stems.. so.. nope! Same for the threaded spares... Only exception is on my tubeless setups, where the nut provides the needed pressure to seal the hole


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They make great washers to put underneath a bottle cage when you need to clear a front derailleur clamp.....


----------



## blkwtr (Aug 5, 2010)

If you tighten the nut too tight you will tear the inner tube where the stem connects to it.

Either take off the nuts or leave them loose.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing since the last 3 flats I've had were small leaks right at the base of the valve stem. I never use the stem nut and maybe I push up too hard with the pump head. Think the stem nut might help keep the stem from pushing up.
Either that or stop buying crappy Specialized tubes.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use them. They DO keep the valve stems from rattling on my bike. 
Plus they secure the stem while pumping them up too. 
Do what works for you.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

How can a valve stem rattle when it has 100 + lbs of pressure pushing on it to hold it in place? I have never used the nuts in 30 years and was overjoyed when they invented threadless valve stems.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

siclmn said:


> How can a valve stem rattle when it has 100 + lbs of pressure pushing on it to hold it in place?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They make it easy to determine who the "noobs" are.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> How can a valve stem rattle when it has 100 + lbs of pressure pushing on it to hold it in place? I have never used the nuts in 30 years and was overjoyed when they invented threadless valve stems.


I don't know, but you're welcome to come ride my bike and tell me.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, if you have short valve stems, you probably at least want to take one along with you on a ride so you can get that initial pump of air in the tube following a repair. If you have long stems, you probably don't need one but if you do install them on, you will have to have them firmly tight to keep them from rattling. I use 50 -60cm length valves and don't need them except on my road tubeless wheels.


MarvinK said:


> no. some argue it helps prevent rattling and makes it easier to pump up tires with low pressure and short valves... others argue just the opposite.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Gas law.*



siclmn said:


> How can a valve stem rattle when it has 100 + lbs of pressure pushing on it to hold it in place?


It can rattle because it doesn't have 100 + lbs of pressure pushing on it. "100 lbs of pressure" means 100 lbs per _square inch _(psi). A valve stem is about 0.25" in diameter, making its area is Pi x r x r = 3.14 x 0.125 x 0.125 = 0.049 square inches. So at 100 psi, there's 100 x 0.049 = 4.9 lbs of pressure on a valve stem. That's not a whole lot of pressure, so it can rattle.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

TXBDan said:


> Just curious and i finally thought to ask. Do you need the nut that threads down a presta valve and tightens agains the rim?


No thanks, I have a bunch.

SB


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> They make it easy to determine who the "noobs" are.


Yep. See rule 60
http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, the only time I ever had them rattle as when i left the nut on and it got loose. I took the nut off and tossed it on most of my bikes


squareslinky said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't use the nuts, heck I don't even use caps on my presta valves. Living on the edge, I know.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I usually put a piece of plastic that covers the whole valve stem to keep it from rattling. Its a pain to put on, but I prefer it to the washer.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I throw my nuts away!

Oh....er..wait...I didn't mea...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I keep the plastic cap on my spare tube for protection in my saddle bag. Once it's on a wheel I toss it


nOOky said:


> I don't use the nuts, heck I don't even use caps on my presta valves. Living on the edge, I know.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Once the tire is pumped up, you won't need it. 

One thing to watch out for: If you tighten the nut too much it'll yank the tube down to the rim. This won't allow the tube to get up into the tire while its being inflated and may not allow the bead of the tire to clinch the rim properly.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I get mad when those scratch mah rims. But in my mind, I'm thinking like ColoradoVeloDude ("CVD" work for future reference??? ha). I just find it convenient for inflating a (very) under-inflated tube.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I would think that presta valve nuts would catch on your shorts/bibs and be uncomfortable....


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

No No No No

They waste time in a race.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

martinrjensen said:


> I keep the plastic cap on my spare tube for protection in my saddle bag. Once it's on a wheel I toss it


Well yea me too. I also keep the spare in a Ziploc bag.


----------



## paulL59 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just took me 2 weeks to find the rattle on my new wheels. I checked everything, bearing nut, chain length, bottom bracket, driving me crazy. It only rattles on rough bitumen, bumps and small holes. My new Mavic Carbone SR seem to have a bigger than usual valve hole in the rim, even with the valve nut tight it still rattled over rough surface. Finally I managed to silence the [email protected]#%^&, with a dab of silicon setting the valve around the rim hole.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

For fixing those annoying rattles, do what the pro team mechanics do: electrical tape. Either a strip with a hole in the middle or wrap the valve with it to keep it from rattling.

Either way, you don't need those [email protected]#% nuts despite what the customers think.

M


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

My nuts dont get alot of use either..........


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Even with a little saliva lube, most presta pump hose ends require a lot of force to get on the stem properly. Using the nut keeps the stem rigid and prevents it sliding around in the rim hole, potentially wearing the tube thin around the stem. I leave mine on.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't use the nuts, the caps, or even screw down the captive nut on the valve body.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

The only times that Ive used them is while doing a flat repair at the shop I work at. Either that or in the instance that Ive used a presta valve where a schrader once was (screw it on before installation so that the tube doesn't come through.)


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I use them in one case only*



TXBDan said:


> Just curious and i finally thought to ask. Do you need the nut that threads down a presta valve and tightens agains the rim?


If I get a flat on the road and I have a shortish valve stem I will screw it on to hold the valve in place while I use my CO2 inflator. Without it, might waste some of my cartridge. AFter that I take it off. FWIW I don't use the plastric valve cap either


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveG said:


> If I get a flat on the road and I have a shortish valve stem I will screw it on to hold the valve in place while I use my CO2 inflator. Without it, might waste some of my cartridge. AFter that I take it off. FWIW I don't use the plastric valve cap either


33 posts in and it was the first compelling reason to use one. :thumbsup: 

With a pump it is easy enough to push the tire in and thus stem through the hole to get the pump head on. With a CO2 inflator you might risk freezing the tube if you did the same.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> I use them. They DO keep the valve stems from rattling on my bike.
> Plus they secure the stem while pumping them up too.
> Do what works for you.


I use them with my larger (32's) tires because if the tire is flat, they help keep the stem out where I can get the pump chuck on it. With the smaller tires, it's easy enough to just press in on the tire to make the stem protrude enough, but with the 32 and larger, it's just a bit more of a hassle.. It's just a small matter of convenience, not really necessary.

I kept them on my daughter's bike for that reason (she needs all the help she can get).

I've never had a rattling problem though. Maybe I would with the 32's (much lower pressure) if the nut wasn't there; I'll give it a try for grins.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

DaveG said:


> If I get a flat on the road and I have a shortish valve stem I will screw it on to hold the valve in place while I use my CO2 inflator. Without it, might waste some of my cartridge. AFter that I take it off. FWIW I don't use the plastric valve cap either


 :hand: I don't think so. If you have a stem that's a little short screwing the nut on the stem will actually make it effectively shorter. When pushing your pump or CO2 onto the stem hold your other hand on the tire where the stem is & push down.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Push the tire with your thumb and the valve stays in place for even stubborn pump heads.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

Only on my mtn bike rims that are set up with Stans.


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (May 11, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I've been wondering the same thing since the last 3 flats I've had were small leaks right at the base of the valve stem. I never use the stem nut and maybe I push up too hard with the pump head. Think the stem nut might help keep the stem from pushing up.
> Either that or stop buying crappy Specialized tubes.


Check that your rim tape hasn't shifted away from the valve hole. If you can see the shiny around the hole, replace the rimtape.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't use them.. sometimes the presta stems rattle around a little but I don't mind it. Pumping up a new tube isn't very hard either.. Just press from the back side.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> 33 posts in and it was the first compelling reason to use one. :thumbsup:
> 
> With a pump it is easy enough to push the tire in and thus stem through the hole to get the pump head on. With a CO2 inflator you might risk freezing the tube if you did the same.


Only for a deflated tube. If you're topping off which is most of the time, you can't push the stem from the tire side.


Perhaps you skipped my post.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> They make it easy to determine who the "noobs" are.


So I suppose you have the same attitude about my neon orange skull head valve caps?


----------



## mgsalinger (Aug 3, 2013)

TXBDan said:


> Just curious and i finally thought to ask. Do you need the nut that threads down a presta valve and tightens agains the rim?


I have had presta valves vibrate in my wheels without them.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mgsalinger said:


> I have had presta valves vibrate in my wheels without them.


Thanks for digging up a thread that's been in a coma for over 2 years to share this massively important information with us. Please, just take your time and the 10th post will come. 
View attachment 285223


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mgsalinger said:


> I have had presta valves vibrate in my wheels without them.





cxwrench said:


> Thanks for digging up a thread that's been in a coma for over 2 years to share this massively important information with us. Please, just take your time and the 10th post will come.
> View attachment 285223



Well, I feel enlightened now....


----------

